# Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at you



## Flash (Mar 7, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/1RKe7Bm.png

Tired of the drunken revelers who use their streets as one big public urinal, the residents of St. Pauli, the party quarter of the German city of Hamburg, have decided to fight back in a novel way. A St. Pauli community organization coated numerous walls throughout the quarter in superhydrophobic coatings that cause urine to splash back at urinators, making public urination a far more uncomfortable and complicated endeavor!

*static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/super-hydrophobic-wall-coating-public-urination-st-pauli-hamburg-3.gif

Source: 
1. Residents In Germany Cover Walls With Superhydrophobic Substance That Splashes Pee Back On Public Urinators | Bored Panda
2. 'St Pauli pees back': Hamburg red-light district's revenge on urinating revellers | Cities | The Guardian


----------



## Gollum (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at*



Flash said:


> *i.igur.com/1RKe7Bm.png
> 
> Tired of the drunken revelers who use their streets as one big public urinal, the residents of St. Pauli, the party quarter of the German city of Hamburg, have decided to fight back in a novel way. A St. Pauli community organization coated numerous walls throughout the quarter in superhydrophobic coatings that cause urine to splash back at urinators, making public urination a far more uncomfortable and complicated endeavor!
> 
> ...



each and every wall in India must be painted with this stuff!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

i hope this never make it's way to India or else people will be doomed.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

Paint companies will go bankrupt soon


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

a much required feature


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

We need this here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

^always...................................


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

Awesome we can be the franchise for selling these paints we will be rich


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

looks like a tragedy


----------



## icebags (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

those paint companies loosing big fortune ignoring indian market.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

^^Oh absolutely. They could get OOS right from the launch if they launch this in India.


----------



## doom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

Let's mail them and become a franchise.


----------



## doom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at*



amjath said:


> Awesome we can be the franchise for selling these paints we will be rich


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Residents in Germany cover walls with superhydrophobic substance that splashes your pee back at *

1. from what has been told to me by an Italian resident, these are banned by Law in Italy so some people might start a campaign to ban this here also 

2. some who have seen this say that it is effective (throws it back) only when person aims the wall with a perpendicular stream. if a person hits the wall at 45 degree angle then it will throw it away from the person.

it seems people have already found some solution for it


----------

